# Develop tools disappeared!



## Resoman

I need to quickly work on a photo for a contractor and, when I opened in the Develop module, all my tools on the right and all the other stuff on the left have disappeared. I'm sure I touched something that made this happen, but how do I get my Develop tools back?
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Tony Jay

Hi Gary, there are two possibilities here:
Firstly, Lightroom has an option that makes the side panels disappear simultaneously or unilaterally.
Look along the peripheries of all the sides of the Lightroom window - you will see a small triangle centred along each side, click on it and the immediately adjacent panel will disappear or come back depending on the context.
Secondly, if the panel is there but parts of it are missing, say the basic sub-panel in the Develop module just R-click on another heading and a dialog box will come up - scrutinising the dialog box will show one that the Basic panel does not have a tick next to it; clicking on Basic will restore the panel.

Let us know how you go!

Tony Jay


----------



## clee01l

Toggle Side Panels = {Tab}
Toggle All Panels = {Shft}{Tab}

Right click on the header of any of the side panels for a List of all panels on that side.  Check or uncheck the ones you want to display. 

Check the menu {Window}{Screen Mode} for other screen options.


----------



## Rob_Cullen

Toggle Panels =  F5 F6 F7 F8


----------

